# Tribal Animal choice



## reconfox (May 1, 2011)

I came up with an idea for a character, but need an animal that best represents his personality.  While I'll give you as best a description of his personality as possible, I feel that the less I let you know about his setting the more accurate the answers would be.

The concept is a Tribal Barbarian from a jungle setting.  His personality would be a mix between the Proud Warrior type and a hint of... how to say this... yandere?  As in he fights a complete stranger (and naturally someone not from the jungle) who matches his skills, wins and kidnaps her, proclaims her his wife, and them becomes both jealous and protective of her.  His weapon of choice (should it matter) would be a spear.  Also, he in not the tribal leaser, though may be of direct relation.  Lastly, his uncivilized lifestyle has left him completely without any sense of modesty.  The only clothes he wears are either ceremonial, occasionally practical, or only worn because his "wife" suggested that going nude in the city would be a bad idea.

Asking my other friends got me the following votes: Bear (2), Tiger (2), Monkey (1), Hippo (1), Boar (1).

So... do you guys have any opinions as to what animal would best represent this "guy"?  and please, as much as possible leave cosmetic appeal to the side, I want more the personality to match than anything else.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 1, 2011)

Why new member. Why. Why couldn't you put this in the "fursona personas" section in the Furry Fandom Discussion?


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Hm. Maybe Jaguar or Leopard?

NO NO WAIT MACAWS

GO WITH MACAWS


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Oh look, it's my fursona when I was like 14.


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, the first thing that came up in my mind was Wolf-Bone's avatar.

Hold on, let me fav it...


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2011)

Monkey.

I am sure there is a racist statement in there somewhere, but I will move this thread. :V


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Tapir.
http://www.forestjustice.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/tapir1.jpg

Babirusa
http://amazingdata.com/mediadata46/...re_oddities_weird_cool_200907301641414500.jpg


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Monkey.
> 
> I am sure there is a racist statement in there somewhere, but I will move this thread. :V



What is this? There's something wrong with the thread! I don't like change!


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> What is this? There's something wrong with the thread! I don't like change!


 
Dealwithit.jpg


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2011)

You should just skip the middleman and make your fursona a penis. 

Most furries should now that I think about it :V


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Also your description of the character is a kidnapping, Stockholm-ing, rapist. Just FYI, it's super creepy.


----------



## reconfox (May 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Why new member. Why. Why couldn't you put this in  the "fursona personas" section in the Furry Fandom Discussion?


Well... this is a character... I guess I could say its for a tabletop RPG. Even if I found that section, I probably wouldn't think it belonged there.



Deo said:


> Also your description of the character is a kidnapping, Stockholm-ing, rapist. Just FYI, it's super creepy.


noted



Conker said:


> You should just skip the middleman and make your fursona a penis.


One element that counters this... which I left out on purpose.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Uacari monkey,
ghost faced bat,
Becksteing's bat,
long short nosed bat,
tube nosed fruti bat,


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

reconfox said:


> I probably wouldn't think


 That's right, you didn't think. And you wouldn't in the future, would you?


----------



## Conker (May 1, 2011)

reconfox said:


> One element that counters this... which I left out on purpose.


 You can be a girl and still be a penis in this fandom. Furries don't discriminate about such matters as long as a dick is somewhere in the picture.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> When I read the title of this thread, the first thing that came up in my mind was Wolf-Bone's avatar.
> 
> Hold on, let me fav it...



In fairness, even when I first came up with it I knew it was kinda Mary-Sue-ish, noble savage, a load of other shit and I at least had more sense than to come right out and describe my character like that. I mean at least I gave my character a physique a bit closer to what I actually have, gave him a more realistic personality and changed up his look to make him look more like a modern character going for the tribal look. "Authentic" tribal is pretty much lost to time and not really all that appealing if you know much about it, "neo" tribal is just fucking metrosexual but even more lame, so your best bet is to aim for something in between. _Do you_, just with clay and beads and buckskin and henna n shit!



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am sure there is a racist statement in there somewhere, but I will move this thread. :V


 
Inb4 my forthcoming essay on why furrydom is inherently and systematically racist and how it was all stolen from black Nubians by way of Egypt.


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> In fairness, even when I first came up with it I knew it was kinda Mary-Sue-ish, noble savage, a load of other shit and I at least had more sense than to come right out and describe my character like that. I mean at least I gave my character a physique a bit closer to what I actually have, gave him a more realistic personality and changed up his look to make him look more like a modern character going for the tribal look. "Authentic" tribal is pretty much lost to time and not really all that appealing if you know much about it, "neo" tribal is just fucking metrosexual but even more lame, so your best bet is to aim for something in between. _Do you_, just with clay and beads and buckskin and henna n shit!



You just said a lot of words.

*mind = blown*.


----------



## Kaluna (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know.....tribal *barbarian*......*uncivilized* lifestyle.......steals his woman and presumably rapes her.....seems kinda racist to me.
I just hope you don't think all tribal peoples are like that. And I do hope you realize that "tribal" is very vague.

If you want a "tribal" character look up an ethnic group that you either have some connection to or are interested in, study it, and develop respect for it, before converting those peoples lifeways into a stereotype to use for your character.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 2, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Yeah, I don't know.....tribal *barbarian*......*uncivilized* lifestyle.......steals his woman and presumably rapes her.....seems kinda racist to me.
> I just hope you don't think all tribal peoples are like that. And I do hope you realize that "tribal" is very vague.
> 
> If you want a "tribal" character look up an ethnic group that you either have some connection to or are interested in, study it, and develop respect for it, before converting those peoples lifeways into a stereotype to use for your character.


 
Honestly, the fascination with the whole "uncivilized yet noble barbarian" myth comes from Europeans' self-image of what they were like before Christianity as much as anything - Conan the Barbarian, etc. The fact that a lot of White Nationalist types like to play up that romanticized image of the "plundering, pillaging, pec-flexing proto-Aryan with his long, flowing mane of golden hair worshiping Odin" or whatever doesn't make the archetype _itself_ racist, just a bit overly romantic and historically naive. The ones who'd like to play revisionist history and say that's who we are/were/could be aren't _necessarily_ coming from a racist place with that, but most likely it just belies a deep seated lack of self-esteem mixed with a desire to reject the culture that saddled them with it. It's not that hard to see why sometimes. I don't think it's inherently as racist as even something only mildly racist like Avatar, where the "tribal savage" is contrasted with the technologically superior but morally bankrupt culture, and a member of the latter "goes native" not just to reject them, but to do what the former wants to do, which is conquer them.


----------



## Kaluna (May 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Honestly, the fascination with the whole "uncivilized yet noble barbarian" myth comes from Europeans' self-image of what they were like before Christianity as much as anything - Conan the Barbarian, etc. The fact that a lot of White Nationalist types like to play up that romanticized image of the "plundering, pillaging, pec-flexing proto-Aryan with his long, flowing mane of golden hair worshiping Odin" or whatever doesn't make the archetype _itself_ racist, just a bit overly romantic and historically naive. The ones who'd like to play revisionist history and say that's who we are/were/could be aren't _necessarily_ coming from a racist place with that, but most likely it just belies a deep seated lack of self-esteem mixed with a desire to reject the culture that saddled them with it. It's not that hard to see why sometimes. I don't think it's inherently as racist as even something only mildly racist like Avatar, where the "tribal savage" is contrasted with the technologically superior but morally bankrupt culture, and a member of the latter "goes native" not just to reject them, but to do what the former wants to do, which is conquer them.


You have a very good point here, and while I was not directly saying the OP is racist himself, I am simply pointing out how ignorance of how tribal peoples live breeds racist or a least prejudice thoughts. I feel it is also somewhat disrespectful to the culture you are attempting to emulate to make such a stereotypical "barbarian" character in the same regard that it is disrespectful to make a stereotypical "Pocahontas" character. While one is a negative portrayal, and one is positive, they both represent misunderstanding.

I don't know, I personally feel like we've shit on natives peoples of the world far too many times, and don't need to turn their cultures into caricatures.


----------



## reconfox (May 2, 2011)

I'm not trying to be prejudice.  There is no specific tribe I'm aiming for, just a completely "original" one created for the setting.  However, this does mean I went with a cliche stereotype.  Also, thinking in response to Deo's comment, I realized that while the Yandere thing is mildly important, its really only an excuse for, in rpg terms, why she's with the party rather than on her own (Following her "wife").  Probably more important to the animal form needed would be the Proud Warrior nature... and I guess I should note that Proud =/= Noble.  From the choices listed sofar, that leaves a big cat like a tiger, panther, leopard, or lion as the most sutable, unless one of you guys have a better concept.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

reconfox said:


> unless one of you guys have a better concept.


 How about all the animals I previously listed?

Oh wait, OP doesn't really want our input, just our assurance that tigers (which his furfriends already told him to use) were bestest.


----------



## reconfox (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> How about all the animals I previously listed?
> 
> Oh wait, OP doesn't really want our input, just our assurance that tigers (which his furfriends already told him to use) were bestest.


 Your so pleasant.

For one, Icky suggested Leopard, Jaguar, and Macaw.  That makes 3 votes for big cat (counting his as only one), while you listed relatives of the boar, monkey, and bat, totaling 3 monkey and maybe 2 boar/related

For two...  I almost have to ask are you listing animals you think fit the character, or just animals from the region... If the former, I'm confused as to how bats fit the personality.


----------



## Larry (May 2, 2011)

lol Newfags don't like you, Deo.



reconfox said:


> *Your* so pleasant.


 
This is bothering me....


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Ug take woman. Ug make woman wife. Why wife no like Ug?

Also are you sure you don't want to go with boar? Because it matches the description WAY better than a tiger.


----------



## anero (May 2, 2011)

Gorilla/Ape or something brutish sounds fitting. A boar, a bear, or something. 

You know what?

Use a fucking moose.

No one uses elk or anything.



Deo said:


> How about all the animals I previously listed?
> 
> Oh wait, OP doesn't really want our input, just our assurance that tigers (which his furfriends already told him to use) were bestest.


 
None of the animals you listed were murrypurry enough.



larry669 said:


> lol Newfags don't like you, Deo.
> 
> 
> 
> This is bothering me....


 
He's referring to Deo's so pleasant, what is there to bother? All of our so pleasants can only strive to be as good as Deo's.


----------



## reconfox (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Ug take woman. Ug make woman wife. Why wife no like Ug?
> 
> Also are you sure you don't want to go with boar? Because it matches the description WAY better than a tiger.


 Only reason I could think of would be the realization/reprioritization from the wife taker to the warrior.



larry669 said:


> This is bothering me....


Sorry >.< *grammar hammers self*


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2011)

reconfox said:
			
		

> unless one of you guys have a better concept.


 
MAACAWWWW


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

reconfox said:


> Only reason I could think of would be the realization/reprioritization from the wife taker to the warrior.


 
If you want a brutish thug, don't go for cats. They're pussies. (Dohoho puns)

But seriously. Pick something that GOES AFTER tigers, or would if it lived there. Boar. Wolverine. Honey badger.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Ug take woman. Ug make woman wife. Why wife no like Ug?
> 
> Also are you sure you don't want to go with boar? Because it matches the description WAY better than a tiger.


 
But tigers are sexier


----------



## reconfox (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> If you want a brutish thug, don't go for cats. They're pussies. (Dohoho puns)


Hm....  would it make any difference to you if I was going for this kind of tribal?


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

reconfox said:


> Hm....  would it make any difference to you if I was going for this kind of tribal?


 
Oh so fake tribal. 

Go for it.


----------



## Jesie (May 2, 2011)

Yeah.. No...

Native tribals look more like this.

Yep. Nothing says sexy like leather skin from lack of sunblock and tits that sag down to your knees from never wearing a bra.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

anero said:


> None of the animals you listed were murrypurry enough.


 I had no idea that there was such a high standard for murry and purry in rapists. Forgive me my error.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

I dun no abot u guis but when I maek a rapist charactur i make sure make him sexxxxy yumyums


----------



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

reconfox said:


> Hm....  would it make any difference to you if I was going for this kind of tribal?



Yeah, it would show me that in your head you've turned a whole realm of cultures into a fashion style that poorly represents what it tries to emulate.....


----------



## Radiohead (May 3, 2011)

I'm trying to get this correct. You want to have a species that emulates "tribal", but then you say, "No, I don't mean _actual_ tribesmen." And then when given suggestions for getting your facts right, you glaze over them.
If you're here, looking for ideas, please get your facts straight before you ask anyone else for recommendations. Instead of asking for natives or tribesmen, consider asking instead for "video game barbarian" or "sci-fi Amazonian". Because that's _clearly_ what you meant.

That being said, here are some ideas for your grossly inaccurate representation of jungle natives.

Don't go for big cats unless it's a relatively untapped source. For example, Bengal and Siberian tigers are often used. Go for a more jungle-inclined cat (which, by the way, should be dark colored and not any sort of fur mutation, otherwise they're too easy to spot). Try the Sumatran Tiger or Indochinese Tiger.
Or better yet, avoid tigers altogether since they don't live anywhere remotely close to the Amazon. 

Try Jaguars, Kodkod, Ocelot, Oncilla, or Margays. The possibilities are limitless, yet by picking a pretty, popular animals, you're not diversifying yourself in creativity and just populating the idea that furries only care about animals that are well-known, cute, or pretty, or...I don't know, fuckable. Not like you were trying to begin with, but there's my piece.


----------



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

Hay! I'm a margay!
But my color mutation would make me easy food, as you pointed out. -3-;;

</off topic>

I really think what OP should do it just come up with a new, different, non-racist, non-rapist idea for a character.


----------



## Radiohead (May 3, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> Hay! I'm a margay!
> But my color mutation would make me easy food, as you pointed out. -3-;;
> 
> </off topic>


I don't think you're going for a hunter/barbarian type though. Also margays are adorable. :]



> I really think what OP should do it just come up with a new, different, non-racist, non-rapist idea for a character.


 I agree with this idea.


----------



## reconfox (May 4, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> I really think what OP should do it just  come up with a new, different, non-racist, non-rapist idea for a  character.


 I thought I did mention I moved the idea more  from the kidnapping thing in favor of the Warrior flavor.  Her wife's  motivation is to kill the deathlords, as they plague the world.  The  tribal's motivation is to kill the deathlords, because that should be an  _awesome_ fight.  The kidnapping her solar mate is kinda stuck on her, but still...

I guess being vague was counter productive.  That I hadn't decided on Mwezi's motivation, or even her name, at the time didn't help.


----------

